# britishblades.com



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone know if that website blocks IPs from USA?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2014)

I can not go to that site


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

Weird....I couldn't get connect either.

I eid find this though...

http://www.talkblade.info/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=12773

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2014)

And i found this....seems the site is down..

http://www.websitedown.info/britishblades.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow. Okay thanks Marc. Looks like they pissed off enough people that they couldn't pay their bills anymore. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

